# What does T-man see in this?



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

My latest venture. What do you think?










Sorry without the flash. It is difficult to get it in focus.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It looks like ya got some epoxy stuck on your camera lens.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It's a Mc d dragon. You are close.










What can I do with this?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I see that you added some switches to your table.:thumbsup:

Whats in Dino's mouth, a bloody person?

Good old epoxy?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I just have one switch to a siding. It's there just to see if a car or engine rolls over it.

It's fire so I removed the tongue and this is it.










Installed on the 8604 Hot one coming through! SHut the doors.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> I just have one switch to a siding. It's there just to see if a car or engine rolls over it.
> 
> It's fire so I removed the tongue and this is it.
> 
> ...



Cool I like that!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

wow, T-man you are really something:laugh:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Another shot with the engine in DC mode on the trolley line. The camera blurs the details but you get the idea.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:

To bad they didn't make something like a fiber optic cable with lighting so you could get a sparkle effect. I have seen some kids toys with something similar.

To make it look like the sparks are blowing out.

Better watch out that the boiler don't blow, looks like too much heat in it.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The LED was about two inches away in that toy. The plastic carried it. 
I missed a few pictures. The LED is near the epoxy in the first picture. I cut a cradle for it in the flame. I started with super glue and made an epoxy ring to hold it.

The cradle and hole.





















I'll enjoy itfor a while before I fix it. Lucky I took pitures I can see the mistake.
I bent the light parallel to fit inside the frame for a good fit. I messed up the wiring and it only works in one direction. I made a bridge from 1n4001 diodes so it would work in both directions but I wired wrong. I did epoxy the light to the shell hole and ran wires to the motor for power.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man,

You are TOO funny ... There's a report going around that the following conversation was overheard at a McD's in New Hampshire ...


YOUNG BILLY: "Oooh oooh, Mom, I want a hamburger happy meal with fries and the dragon toy."

BILLY'S MOM: "OK, Billy ... But let's get it to go. That strange man over there keeps staring at all of the kids and their happy-meal toys ... he's kinda giving me the creeps. What kind of grown adult gets all excited over kids' toys? C'mon Billy, let's get out of here ... FAST"

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


Say, how come you opted to build a bridge rectifier here, and used a Radio Shack one on the DC loco project? Both are yielding the same thing, right? (Just curious.)

TJ


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

T-Man, you inspire us all!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

tjcruiser said:


> T-Man,
> 
> how come you opted to build a bridge rectifier here, and used a Radio Shack one on the DC loco project? Both are yielding the same thing, right? (Just curious.)
> 
> TJ


The electronics in these toys is interesting enough. I visit a Thrift store and they have all sorts of subjects for my twisted experiments. The dragon I used didn't have any wings. A reject. The hardest thing is to determine is, if they were submerged in water. Most of the time they do work. Now I know a hot item. I got to round up the rest!

First I wanted it to work both ways. Four diodes work on a board, I needed the board to hold it all together. Yes, it does the same as the bridge rectifier in the 8604 engine AC engine test.
Second, I buy bulk and the diodes are cheeper to use. Also it is easier to explain how it works.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, T-Man ... nice creative work!

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The wife just put in an order for her doll house fire place.hwell:

Another picture of the slim mechanism. The arrow points to the insulated LED lead. This piece slips right in where the e unit should be.Plenty of room. I did get it to work forward and reverse in DC engine mode. I wrapped it in electrical tape before assembly.










Finally, my Mc D days are over trying to get that special toy. I drove some miles for some to please the kids. Now I'll just stick to yardsales and Thrifts. I don't plan to start up again for a dragon.:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey thanks for that last photo ... that really puts into perspective how tiny the whole assembly / board is. Micro-circuitry!

Cheers,

TJ


----------

